# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  مشاهــــد مبكيــــة في رمضــــان . . .

## المهندس

|| المشهد الأول || 


أضناه التعب ,وأعياه الجهد ,يترقب رمضان بفارغ الصبر,وهو يحاول في إقناع الطبيب السماح له بالصوم . 
يهل الهلال ويدخل رمضان ,وتبتهج النفوس ,ويتبادل الناس التهاني,كل شيء جديد الاالطبيب الذي لازال مصرا على موقفه. 
فيعيش هذا المريض رمضان وهو يحمل بين ضلوعه أشواق وأشجان,وحنين إلى صيام رمضان الذي حيل بينهما بسب المرض. 
فيرى هذا وقد يبست شفته من الظمأ,ويرى ذاك بدأ عليه جهد الصوم,ويتفطر قلبه وهو يرى أمام عينه قوافل الصائمين فلا يجد حيلة ,ولا يجد طريقة للتعبير إلا عبرات تتفجر من مقله. 

اللهم اشف كل مريض وارفع مابه من ضر فأنت الشافي.



|| المشهد الثاني || 


أم انشغلت كثيرا في تجهيز الطعام ,وفي أمور الطبخ,وفي رعاية الأسرة ,وفي متابعة صغارها.فهذا يبكي ,وثاني يصرخ ,وثالث لايميز بين الأشياء ويحتاج من يتابعه. 
احتارت في أمرها فأيام رمضان تتقطع ,ولياليه تتصرم،وهي تحس بالتقصيرفي عبادتها مع أنها في عبادة. 
بدأت العشر ,وبدأت المنارات تهدر بالأصوات الجميلة العذبة الندية الصافية. 
فتحتار هذه الأم كيف تخرج ؟؟وكيف تترك صغارها؟؟ 
وبين مد وجزر تضع اللحاف عليهم وهي تبكي لفراقهم وتخرج محتشمة وعليها اثر الإجهاد لكن هذا الإجهاد مضى حينما سمعت قول الله عز وجل 
(إنهم كانوا يسارعون في الخيرات ويدعوننا رغبا ورهبا وكانوا لنا خاشعين) وتقف بين يدي الله ,ولها أزيز مثل أزيز المرجل من خشية الله. 

فاللهم تقبل من أخواتنا المسلمات، واجزيهن حيال مايقدمون لنا خير الجزاء. 

|| المشهد الثالث ||



يرى الناس من حوله يتصدقون, فهذا ينفق بغير حساب,وذاك اشتغل في تفطير الصائمين ,فسفرته التي يباشرها بنفسه عليها مئات الصائمين,ويرى الآخر يقدم للأرامل والأيتام والمساكين,يتأمل في هذه المناظر فيتقطع قلبه حسرة ,ويذوب قلبه كمدا لقلة الحيلة,ولضعف المورد .فينصرف واضعا السبابة والوسطى على رموشه ليمسح مااستقر فيها من دموع 
(ولا على الذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم قلت لا أجد ما أحملكم عليه تولَّوا و أعينهم تفيض من الدمع حزَناً ألا يجدوا ما ينفقون) 

فاللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك,وأفقر عبادك إليك.



|| المشهد الرابع ||


في أواخر شعبان كانت على موعد مع القدر,فجعت في فلذت كبدها جاءها الخبر كالصاعقة ابنك توفي في حادث مروري. 
اهتزت الأرض من تحتها,بكت,اعتصرت,تجلدت ,تصبرت,دخل رمضان وفي اول ليلة من لياليه ,حينما جلست مع أفراد العائلة على وجبة الافطارتذكرت ثمرة فؤادها,تذكرت ابنها الحبيب,تذكرت وهو يحلف عليها أن تأكل السمبوسة من يده ,وكانت محرجة من والده فاستسلمت وحققت رغبتها وسط ضحك الجميع.. 
تذكرت هذا الموقف فحشرجت ,وكتمت انفاسها ,وسلت نفسها متظاهرة انها متعبة,لتذهب الى غرفته التي لم يدركها دخول رمضان الى تصريف باقي ملابسه. 
لتخرج ثوبه وتشمه وقد امتلأ بالدموع. 

اللهم اربط على كل من فقد حبيب له واجمعه به في جنة عرضها السموات والارض. 

|| المشهد الخامس ||



اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت,وعافنا فيمن عافيت....... 
اللهم اعز الإسلام والمسلمين........ 
اللهم اهدي ضال المسلمين............ 
ولا تائبا إلا قبلته. 
هذه لغة المآذن في شهر رمضان. 
انظروا إلى مشاهد الناس وهم يبكون . 
إقرارا بالوحدانية 
لجوء إلى الله. 
طمع في الجنة. 
خوف من النار. 
ذنوب في الخفاء. 
مشاعر متناثرة في نفوس المصليين. 
عيون باكية ,وأيدي منتفضة. 

.(ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا فمنهم ظالم لنفسه ومنهم مقتصد ومنهم سابق بالخيرات يإذن الله ذلك هو الفضل الكبير) 

اللهم اعتقنا من النار 
اللهم اغفر ذنوبنا 
اللهم بيننا وبينك ذنوب خفت على خلقك اللهم كما سترتها علينا في الدنيا فاسترها علينا في الاخرة. 
اللهم واجعل هذا الشهر إعلانا لتوبتنا ياكريم..




|| المشهد السادس ||


انظروا ماذا يعرض في القنوات الفضائية !! 
زنوها بميزان الشرع. 
وقروا الله في قلوبكم . 
تذكروا أن الله يراكم من فوق سبع سماوات. 
والملائكة تكتب وهي ملاصقة لكم . 
السلف تركوا تدريس الحديث في رمضان للتفرغ للقران. 
فماهو عذر من اضاع الساعات في متابعة المسلسلات والأغاني ونساء لايرجون الله والدار الآخرة بتكشفهن وعريهن. 
فهذه يرى منها الفخذ ,والأخرى الصدر,وهذا يستهزئ بدين الله ويلمز ويضحك الناس بمن التزم بسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
يحدث هذا في رمضان . 
الله ينادينا يريد أن يغفر لنا يريد سبحانه أن يعتقنا من النار . 
فهل مثل هذه المشاهد تعتق من النار. 

اللهم الهمنا رشدنا وقنا شر أنفسنا,واقبضنا وأنت راض عنا. 

(اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ).

----------


## احلام

مشاهد ساحاول نشرها عن طريق الايميل لاكبر عدد لانها تستحق الوقوف عندها والتمعن فيها
كل الشكر ايها المهندس

----------


## Destroyer

بارك الله فيك اخي على الموضوع الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااائع

----------


## المهندس

> مشاهد ساحاول نشرها عن طريق الايميل لاكبر عدد لانها تستحق الوقوف عندها والتمعن فيها
> كل الشكر ايها المهندس



احلام شكرا على مرورك.. وانا رح اعمل معك على نشرها بالايميل..ويسلمو على الفكره

----------


## المهندس

> بارك الله فيك اخي على الموضوع الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااائع


   اخي الكريم Destroyer.. روعه المواضيع ردودها وزائريها .. وانت روعه هذا الموضوع..شكرا على وجودك هنا..

----------


## مسار الضوء

مشكور  على المشاركه اللطيفه

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## ashrafwater

رمضان شهر الرحمة والخيرات ولنا ان شاsالله وقفات ايمانيه في هذا الشهر المبارك

وشكرا لك علي هذا الموضوع الجميل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا المهندس على الموضوع الرائع الجميل 

الله يبارك فيك ويكثر من امثالك

----------


## روان

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## حلم حياتي

بارك الله فيك
وان شاء الله نكون من الاخيار الصالحين
يا رب

----------

